# Velocity A23, made in Florida. New rim bed is tubeless ready.



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

more here...
ergottWheels. Quality is my highest priority.


----------



## D0rk (Jan 4, 2012)

Velocity rims are manufactured in FL? Awesome. Just another reason they'll on the list for my next wheelset.


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

D0rk said:


> Velocity rims are manufactured in FL?


They just started recently.

http://velocityusa.blogspot.com/2011/11/special-annoucement.html


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

That's very interesting. I built a set of A23 wheels for my wife last year...haven't put a wrench on them and she rides them over some pretty rough paths sometimes. I may have to build a set for myself.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Did a model # change for the tubeless or was is a since the move to FL? Curious since I am on eternal backorder evidently on HED C2s rim. American built A23s rims with Alchemy hubs may sway me the cut HED loose from their shenanigans.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

That's the current rim. There is no separate part number. I'll be building a rim or two this weekend and I can tell you how they turn out. Out of the box they do look nice and definitely better finished than Velocity of old.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks. Would be great to know how round they are and even tensioned. Also, do they have the cool new graphics I've seen?


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm yet undecided with regard to 23mm rims, but what would be the build configuration for an a23/Alchemy wheelset? I'm 175 lb and have done well with Campy Neutron.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I was considering those (not knowing they are tubless ready now) for my next rims when the time comes.

Does being tubless ready now mean anything to those of use who use clinchers and will never use tubless? More weight? PITA to get on clinchers? No difference from the pre tubless version?
Thanks,


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

this is good to know


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I will have a set finished tomorrow and I can try to mount a set of tires to check, but I think tires will be at least as easy to mount.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Had a chance to weigh them, Eric?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

438g, 440g, 448g, 448g. I measured the first two ERDs (I measure in 4 places around the rim) and the rims are very round. ERD was 600.6mm and 600.9mm. That's a bit less than the other A23 rims I've measured (average of 601.3mm).


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Tubeless ready? It has spoke nipple holes thru rim bed. I guess all my old clincher wheels are tubeless ready then

poo poo on finiky tubeless rim tape. Works on 35 psi mtb wheels, nothing but trouble on 100 psi road wheels

If you want a reliable tubeless setup, get one with a sealed rim bed (fulcrum/campy 2 way, Shimano 7900/RS80, Ksyrium etc)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

farva said:


> Tubeless ready? It has spoke nipple holes thru rim bed. I guess all my old clincher wheels are tubeless ready then
> 
> poo poo on finiky tubeless rim tape. Works on 35 psi mtb wheels, nothing but trouble on 100 psi road wheels
> 
> If you want a reliable tubeless setup, get one with a sealed rim bed (fulcrum/campy 2 way, Shimano 7900/RS80, Ksyrium etc)


poo poo? 
i have set up dozens of road wheels w/ stans tape & valves. never a problem. you must be doing it wrong...


----------



## pmt (Aug 4, 2009)

farva said:


> Tubeless ready? It has spoke nipple holes thru rim bed. I guess all my old clincher wheels are tubeless ready then
> 
> poo poo on finiky tubeless rim tape. Works on 35 psi mtb wheels, nothing but trouble on 100 psi road wheels
> 
> If you want a reliable tubeless setup, get one with a sealed rim bed (fulcrum/campy 2 way, Shimano 7900/RS80, Ksyrium etc)


You're doing it wrong. Yes, all of your old clinchers are Road Tubeless ready. No sealed rim bed needed.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

The critical aspect of tubeless rims is the bead hook design to ensure retention of the tire bead. Holes are design choice/tradeoff; easier to build and maintain, but need tape.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

how do you tell if A23 is tubeless ready version?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

samh said:


> how do you tell if A23 is tubeless ready version?


it's not so much that they're 'tubeless ready', it's that the new shape has a deeper channel in the middle of the rim that makes it easier for tubeless tires to be mounted and and a bead that provides secure seating of the tire. you still need to use a tubeless rim tape and liquid sealant to seal the air chamber. pretty much ALL clincher rims are adaptable to tubeless.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> poo poo?
> i have set up dozens of road wheels w/ stans tape & valves. never a problem. you must be doing it wrong...


actually I followed the mfr's instructions exactly, used soapy water, air compressor, blah, blah, blah. I did eventually get them to seal after much frustration. Perhaps I was unfortunate & had a tire beads on the small side & rim bed on the large side.

I don't doubt some have gotten it work w/o problems. However, IMO relying on paper thin tape to hold in 100 psi is a "band-aid" fix for rims that were never intended to run tubeless tires to start with

Rims with NO spoke nipple holes in rim bed is the only way to go for tubeless tires


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

farva said:


> actually I followed the mfr's instructions exactly, used soapy water, air compressor, blah, blah, blah. I did eventually get them to seal after much frustration. Perhaps I was unfortunate & had a tire beads on the small side & rim bed on the large side.
> 
> I don't doubt some have gotten it work w/o problems. However, IMO relying on paper thin tape to hold in 100 psi is a "band-aid" fix for rims that were never intended to run tubeless tires to start with
> 
> Rims with NO spoke nipple holes in rim bed is the only way to go for tubeless tires


Stans standard OP is 2 layers for road tubeless. The tape is solid. No problems.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

farva said:


> Rims with NO spoke nipple holes in rim bed is the only way to go for tubeless tires


I don't think I agree with this one. This limits to you Mavic-esque setups which have some pretty severe drawback (the biggest being proprietary parts).


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

farva said:


> actually I followed the mfr's instructions exactly, used soapy water, air compressor, blah, blah, blah. I did eventually get them to seal after much frustration. Perhaps I was unfortunate & had a tire beads on the small side & rim bed on the large side.
> 
> I don't doubt some have gotten it work w/o problems. However, IMO relying on paper thin tape to hold in 100 psi is a "band-aid" fix for rims that were never intended to run tubeless tires to start with
> 
> Rims with NO spoke nipple holes in rim bed is the only way to go for tubeless tires


seems to me if lots of people don't ever have any problem w/ doing it this way and you do...that says one thing. 
the tape (2 layers, like the directions state) works great. others have backed me up on this. 
if you're having problems getting the tires to seat, try taking the valve core out...you can get a lot more air through into the tire w/ the valve out. this makes all the difference sometimes.


----------



## j.o.e.l (Oct 7, 2009)

What makes it tubeless ready are those high 'shoulders' on either sides of the channel with the spoke holes. The tubeless tire beads wrap tightly around these shoulders and is what provides the seal.


----------



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

I recently built up a rear wheel using the new velocity A23 O/C tubeless ready rim. 
It built up pretty easily with fairly even spoke tension. I also found I was able to achieve roughly 70% non drive side spoke tension with the O/C rim, as opposed to about 50% NDS spoke tension on the standard A23 rims.

I'm not equipped to run a tubeless setup at the moment, so I just installed an 18mm nylon rimstrip, tyre and tube and hit the road. Within 4 miles the tube just exploded as a result of an internal snake bite puncture a few centimetres away from the valve.

I will order a velocity velotape 21mm tubeless conversion kit and try again, but I would have to question if their new A23 rims are really suitable for use with tyre and tube? 

Apparently Velocity in its wisdom have decided to discontinue producing its original A23 rims that worked perfectly well with tyre and tube, in favour of their new tubeless ready A23 rims.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

The rim strip was your problem. 

I use Stan's tape for pretty much everything now...


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

I dont share the enthusiasm about Velocity rims like some of you do.

From the non-proffesional wheelbuilders prospective, the last pair I got showed rims with a pronounced hop at the joint and untrue. It took me at least double the time to bring the wheel close to where I usually try to be, but was not able to reach that sweet spot no matter what. Granted, the suppleness of the tire will conceal the hop to the rider but if you build the wheels yourself you know its there.

What made the difference in quality more evident to me, was a pair of HED C2 rims that I had just builded prior to it. 

Maybe I hit a dud; I dont know, but I also dont care to find out anymore. In my view, I've better things to do than trying to beat a rim to submission.

I hope my post does not offend anybody.


----------



## Clipped_in (May 5, 2011)

surferdude69 said:


> I will order a velocity velotape 21mm tubeless conversion kit and try again, but I would have to question if their new A23 rims are really suitable for use with tyre and tube?
> 
> Apparently Velocity in its wisdom have decided to discontinue producing its original A23 rims that worked perfectly well with tyre and tube, in favour of their new tubeless ready A23 rims.


Agreed that it was your rim strip. I've put a lot of miles on them using standard tube setup without problem. Here is a strip that is working well for me: LINK You want the 622x18 size. BTW, they ship scary fast! Faster from Taiwan than most places stateside.


----------



## 4slomo (Feb 11, 2008)

I built and have been riding a set of A23 standard rims for over a year, including tubeless rim tape and tubes and have had no problems, just great results. A very nice riding wheel set.



surferdude69 said:


> I would have to question if their new A23 rims are really suitable for use with tyre and tube?
> 
> Apparently Velocity in its wisdom have decided to discontinue producing its original A23 rims that worked perfectly well with tyre and tube, in favour of their new tubeless ready A23 rims.


----------

